

Amazon Joins the Instant Party - what
http://amazoninstant.appspot.com/

======
what
Woo, got it to return relevant results, finally. If anyone ever does anything
with the Amazon API, when doing an ItemSearch always include a BrowseNode.

Post any queries that get bad results.

------
fookyong
I'm guessing this is caused by their API rather than this app... but it's
actually faster to search Amazon the regular way than it is to use this
"instant" version.

~~~
what
Yeah, I know--at least I didn't spend to much time on it :( Seems to be better
if you set the category to books/music/movies. Problem is you can't sort the
results with api if you search across all products. Even if you can sort the
results, most categories seem to return a bunch of junk. Don't think it's the
same search Amazon uses on their site.

------
ajennings
Here's another one: <http://shoptivate.com/amazoninstant.php>

------
what
I know it's a few days late, but I was bored between classes so I slopped this
together. Not sure if anyone already did amazon.

------
mikecane
I think I broke it. All I get is a spinning wheel now, searching for "Fleming,
Ian," one of my test searches.

~~~
what
No, that was me. I changed something without testing it : / Fixed though, I
think.

~~~
mikecane
Whatever you changed broke it in Opera. Won't clear a search now.

------
hrrld
Interestingly, when I type 'kindle' I don't see any kindles...

